# Flemish Giant Babies (Photos!!) - Resurrected



## JimD

More AboutThe Babies

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12517885

"Hi! We're Blossom's Babies!"







"We are five extremely adorable Flemish Giant babies. Our mom was originally found hopping along the streets of a town in Bergen County. The people tried to catch her for days but she kept running with us in her belly. After 5 days they finally caught her and three days later she gave birth to 10 of us in the noisy shelter! We were all born on November 19th, so we're8 weeks old now. Since our mom was so underweight and feeling very sick, she couldn't nurse us, even though she loved us very much. It's possible that she didn't even have the milk to feed us properly. So, we joined a foster home with foster mom Denise, where she bottle fed us for a long 6 weeks. We're no longer drinking milk and we're eating her out of house and home! We're finally ready for adoption!!! "

"Since our mom Blossom is 15 pounds (and is still skinny) we will be very big. We know we're at least half Flemish Giant. We are very big babies with very big ears! SO, although we're still small now, we will most likely grow into HUGE adult rabbits. This is definitely something to consider, since none of us are leaving our foster mom unless we know the move is FOREVER. We're all still so young and so small, but we expect to grow into very large Flemish Giants!! "

"Please remember that even though we are adorable, baby bunnies are a big handful and are a lot to take care of. Plus, all babies grow, but especially US! If you can't offer us a fantastic home, please consider becoming our sponsor! Please check out our individual profiles- our names are Nicholas, Holly, Maurice, Ginger Boy, and Angel!
Nicholas has found a home, but the rest of us are still available."


*Please note that whomever adopts them will have to arrange to have the babies spayed/neutered. They have 4 more months before they can go under surgery.



*Further information avaiable at hugabunny.petfinder.com


----------



## TinysMom

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


Jim - you KNOW this is no fair to post this .... now I want all those babies. 

Seriously - I know I can't add any more - but if anyone wants more information about living with a flemish giant - feel free to pm me....

This is so not fair....


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> 
> Jim - you KNOW this is no fair to post this .... now I want all those babies.
> 
> Seriously - I know I can't add any more - but if anyone wants more information about living with a flemish giant - feel free to pm me....
> 
> This is so not fair....



Here's Nicholas.
Does it help that he has a home and you can't have him?


----------



## JimD

I'm really heart-tugged by Maurice.


----------



## TinysMom

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm really heart-tugged by Maurice.


Jim - you really should get him - I can be his godmother and if anything ever happens to you - then I'd HAVE to take him. (Edited to add: Art *might* fall for that if I'm lucky)

Honestly - the thought of having more flemmies just...would be so awesome. 

I held Zeus yesterday to give him an exam and stuff and let me tell you - he and I MUST spend more time together.

He thought HE was the big kahuna bunny again....I forgot how good it felt to hold a big bunny in my arms.

Seriously - if I lived up there - I would be wanting them all - I'd neuter them all and let them live in a sanctuary...

Oh well - someday...my dream will come true.


----------



## JimD

Angelina....


----------



## JimD

Gingerbread Boy is quite handsome, too!


----------



## JimD

And then there's Holly....


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Jim - you really should get him - I can be his godmother and if anything ever happens to you - then I'd HAVE to take him. (Edited to add: Art *might* fall for that if I'm lucky)


I really wish I had the extra room and resources.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Me too! Holly is adorable! :shock:


----------



## Gabby

aww all so cute.. and i bet BIG TROUBLE!!!! LOL Fortunally Donovan(my flemish) listens to me... most of the time..


----------



## Elf Mommy

OMG are they sweet!!!!!!! I hope someone here snaps them up quick! That way we'll get updates!


----------



## lilbitsmom

OMG these guys are adorable. I don't know how you will ever be able to give them to anyone else!

I foster a lot of bunnies for the shelter and boy oh boy, do I have a hard time giving them back when it is time.

We had 3 litters of babies this past summer and two babies andone momma out of the whole crewget to stay with us. I just can't give them all back!AHHHHHH


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JimD wrote: *


> Angelina....



She's so cute and I love that name too. :bunnyheart

Trouble is... I need a boy for my two girls. :brownbunny


----------



## myheart

*JimD wrote: *


> Angelina....



No fair having her tranced...!!! She looks so helpless as if she is saying, "Take me home with you!" 

myheart


----------



## undergunfire

Has Alicia seen this thread yet ?


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes I did.


----------



## JimD

Aren't they just the cutest?


:biggrin2:


----------



## JimD

I wonder how big they've gotten??


----------



## JimD

Maurice was adpoted!!!!!!

And Gingerbread Boy's adoption is pending!

:biggrin2:


That leaves Holly and Angelina.


----------



## PixieStixxxx

The cutest ones too!


----------



## FallingStar

They are so adorable! 
I wish I could get one.  But my house is already maxed out.
Well thats what my mom says. 

-
Karlee


----------



## JimD

*JimD wrote: *


> That leaves Holly and Angelina.


Looks like the two girls are still available.


----------



## gentle giants

Ooooh, Fleeemiiees! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

If only they weren't so far away... Jim, make sure they get good homes, ok? I'm counting you to supervise this, LOL.


----------



## evibugz

I have sent a PM to you JimD!


----------



## JimD

*evibugz wrote: *


> I have sent a PM to you JimD!



http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12726264

:coolness:


----------



## evibugz

I have sent an email there as well


----------



## 12354somebunny

Oh, they're so so soooo cute!!! I hope the 2 girls find loving, forever homes soon


----------



## JimD

*somebunny wrote: *


> Oh, they're so so soooo cute!!! I hope the 2 girls find loving, forever homes soon


According to their website, Angelina was adopted.
So that leaves Holly needing a forever home.


----------



## 12354somebunny

Oh that's great for Angelina! I love that photo of her on her back


----------



## evibugz

Filling out the application now  Hopfully my husband and I will be a great home for her!


----------



## JimD

Any updates??

:goodluck


----------



## evibugz

Nothing yet but the application was sent in and we are waiting on a reply. In the mean time my husband and I have made a rather LARGE NIC cage to prepare for her possible arrival (or if we dont get her, another bunny) and made sure to make the rabbit proofing in our home a liiiittle bit higher hahaha.

I will keep you posted though


----------



## JimD

anything yet?


----------



## evibugz

I called and left a message earlier. Hopefully I can get a call back tonight after 6. I want to make sure we have a nice big home built for her before we get her. If I hear anything, so will you, and if we are chosen for her home, there will be pics (and possibly video)! I promise


----------



## JimD

All of these sweet babies have found forever homes!!!!:clapping:

YAY!!!

:yahoo:


----------



## JimD

:bump:bump:bump



A couple of years ago this story had a happy ending, and all of the babies had found homes.

Unfortunately, one of the buns is now in need of a new home....
Remember this guy? Maurice.
This is him two years ago.......









Well...... here he is now!!









I just recently lost Binkie and Tootsie.....my head tells me it's too soon to get another.
But my heart says go get him!



http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/12726283


----------



## pla725

I know how it is having lost two of my own in the past two months. Follow your heart.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Jim....there's nothing like a flemmie to help heal your heart....

GO FOR IT...


----------



## MILU

Cute bunnies!!!
If only I could have them all!!


----------



## naturestee

That can't be a coincidence. If your heart tells you it's right, then go get him!

:hugsquish:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Wish we were closer--I don't know what I'd do with a bunny bigger than Serena--she's almost 18 pounds and all of it sweet.


----------



## moquimarbl

ahhh, he is so cute. I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## plasticbunny

Jim, it's a sign! You HAVE to get him, look at that FACE! Sqeeeeeee anic:


----------



## Pipp

He was my favorite!! 

Where we at with this? Huh?? 

:waiting:



sas (and Mikey) :runningrabbit:


----------



## JimD

:devil Go get him! You know you want him!



:innocent Take time and think about it. Don't rush in to anything.


:lalalala:


----------



## Pipp

:run:


----------



## plasticbunny

Can't think of a good reason not to....onder:onder:onder::nosir::nosir::nosir:


----------



## JessyGirL

Omg! I want! I want! I want! Awwwww! :huffs: I have 4 rabbits now but I am hoping to get a Flemish one day because I love the fact of how huge they get. I don't know much about this breed but my tattoo artist has two of them. They're beautiful and very tempting! I could share my room with and bed with it. Hehe.


----------



## myheart

Maybe a foster to adopt...? Just a thought that's a bit more in the middle of the tug o' war.See how he fits in, and if he doesn't fill your heart, you've at least given him a nice home to wait for a forever home instead of being at a bustling/noisy shelter.


----------



## gentle giants

Updates? Did you go get the pretty bunny?


----------

